# Recover gold but not from cpu's



## kssurplus (Jun 10, 2010)

I need help on what and how to proceed with these IC'S when I am ready to do.
The small ceramic ic's have gold on both sides but have the little top plate soldered on it looks like. 
Now should I unsolder the chips from the boards first ?
Next the large chips have the internal gold traces sort of visible and will probably need crushing after unsoldering.
I have trimmed these off of larger older boards and of course I have several of each.
I am not going to rush into this as I am still verymuch a newbie.

Suggestions.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 10, 2010)

1. Desloder the chips from the board.
2. Desloder the plates from the chips.
3. Desolder the silicone chip under the plate from the chip.
4. Use a magnet and see if the leggs of the chips or the ltes are magnetic.
5. Anything magnetic run seperately from coper base material.
6. Make a solution of HCL/peroxide and soak the chips till the foil falls off acording to forum standards.
7. You will have solder, tin, lead, steel, copper, silver, gold to tend with in this batch.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 10, 2010)

google numbers on top of them as some might be valuable to collectors. check http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/index.html
or ask here: http://www.cpu-world.com/forum/


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 10, 2010)

The one on the bottom left would be the most likely, the one on the top right is too scratched up, the other 3 are in fair condition except for have to be desoldered. I just had some small one like this that didn't move for sale.


----------



## kssurplus (Jun 10, 2010)

Barron

Actually there is only one scratch on it but all seem to have a small round stamp on top.

I figuredI would have trouble with the solder oezzing out but should provide a good practising and headaches.

you say something about for sale as if you tried selling these on maybe ebay ?

I am still collecting equipment and preparing for the big day when I become brave enough or knowlegeable enough.
to go for it.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 10, 2010)

If you want to desolder them try a hair dry like Glorycloud it will possibly do less damage.

I am far from an expert at selling chips, I just had a sale of over 300 chips and sold maybe 1/4 of them. Not as much of a demand as I would have liked but I made money at it. 8)


----------



## kssurplus (Jun 10, 2010)

Barren

I tried to identify these by the site refered to but nothing .
I guess they are to old like me.
But they still look impressive.
I am confused by the smb duo as Steve says sulfate but others say sulfite.
Which is correct to use ?


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 10, 2010)

sodium meta bi-sulfite.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 10, 2010)

Send me any info on the tops of the chips and I will see if I can find anything on them.







I think I sold one of these, the others I am processing.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 11, 2010)

kssurplus said:


> Barren
> 
> I tried to identify these by the site refered to but nothing .
> I guess they are to old like me.
> ...



There are uses for both. Sulfate is good for making nitric acid and dissolving Rhodium, sulfite is used to precipitate gold.

I think on one of my videos I misspoke, I really need to find the error and correct it.

Steve


----------



## kssurplus (Jun 11, 2010)

Steve

Thanks that had me confused.
Most selling smb are selling sulfate i believe.
Need to find the correct stuff.

Thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 11, 2010)

kssurplus said:


> Steve
> 
> Thanks that had me confused.
> Most selling smb are selling sulfate i believe.
> ...




Try a wine making or home brew supply shop.

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 11, 2010)

kssurplus said:


> Steve
> 
> Thanks that had me confused.
> Most selling smb are selling sulfate i believe.
> ...



I'm fixing the audio error now.

Steve


----------



## Dog Biscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

A good source of SMB is a sporting goods store catering to fishermen. SMB is used in curing salmon eggs used for bait.


----------



## kssurplus (Jun 15, 2010)

UPDATE

Well today I removed theIC'S from the old circuit boards.
Got a new heat gun and it worked real slick for thesmaller ic's but the big ceramics required a torch ( oh yea got a new one also like Steve's ) and it got a little slower but also outside to avoid fumes from the board melt/burn.

I have to test for steel pins yet and have not found the real smb yet.

Little by little things are coming together.


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you tried the yellow pages for a brewing supply store near you?


----------



## kssurplus (Jun 15, 2010)

NO not yet because we are in a dry county.
I believe when we go about 40 miles up to Branson,mo. I will be able to find something.
You can brew meth in Ar. but you can't get a beer unless you belong to a club or?
I am not ready to drop any gold yet so I can take my time.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 15, 2010)

kssurplus said:


> NO not yet because we are in a dry county.
> I believe when we go about 40 miles up to Branson,mo. I will be able to find something.
> You can brew meth in Ar. but you can't get a beer unless you belong to a club or?
> I am not ready to drop any gold yet so I can take my time.



I would say you will possibly have to go to Little Rock to find a wine/beer IMHO.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 15, 2010)

Shipping may be cheaper than a road trip. 

Several members order theirs online.


----------



## kssurplus (Jun 15, 2010)

I could but who has the correct smb?


----------



## qst42know (Jun 15, 2010)

This outfit has been mentioned several times.

http://www.chemistrystore.com/Chemicals_S_Z-Sodium_Metabisulfite.html


----------



## kssurplus (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks that's it.


----------



## teabone (Jun 15, 2010)

Try ebay , Chemistry connection is one store front , that has reasonable prices.


----------

